# I need a sub in Brecksville, OH



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

It's just one house. Brick driveway, usually empty. Straight back with a garage off on the side. It's one of my mowing contracts, but it's the only one in the area who signed for a plow and it's just too far out for me. It's an on-call house.

Call me any time

Dave - 440-390-8346

Here's a picture of the property
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...34156462,-81.60864177,289.46,179.647,39.278,0


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

Anybody? I really need someone to pick this account up.


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Where is the property in Brecksville? What do you mean by on-call? Every 2"? Seasonal?


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just now saw your link...its a little bit farther from my other ones in Brecksville. Let me think about it.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

By on-call I mean they call me when they want it done. It's a little old lady who's son takes care of it. He calls me towards the end of a storm to plow it.


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

45 mins from me


----------

